# new toy



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

my new toy,next thing to get is one of those car cane to help me get in and out. :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

love it :thumbsup: looks incredibly clean and the interior upgrades are fantastic, especially the stainless speaker panels :yes: .

Tell us more about it.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, I loved my Mk1 MX-5, such a great car to drive, and not that expensive to run either. Mine was also a Japanese import (as yours appears to be) and therefore in immaculate rust-free condition (again, as yours appears to be). Mine had lowered Bilstein suspension, which was both brilliant and a pain in equal measures. Easily the best handling car I've ever owned, but used to catch the front splitter on speedbumps and anything else that was more than about an inch high :laughing2dw:

I'm not a fan of the BRG colour on yours, just my personal opinion obviously, and the wooden trim wouldn't be my choice either, but everything else gets a massive thumbs up from me :thumbsup:

If you haven't already done so, you should think about joining the mx5nutz forum. When I had my Mk1 and later on a Mk2 they were really helpful and friendly.

I can't find any pics of my Mk1 at the moment, but here's one of my Mk2:










:yahoo:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

The speaker grill on the doors allready on it's a V Special eunos jap import i have give it another coat of shulz underneath ,green & tan the best option in my opinion,i have joined both the mazda clubs got cheaper classic car insurance only a 1600cc engine but fast enough for me,got a s/steel grill comming next week.thanks.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like it. My 710 really likes these. Her old boss had the version with flip up lights in a similar colour combo. She'd love one as a toy. I keep looking and price wise they're not bad, but we just acquired a "tin tent" which needs some fettling first. Enjoy yours it looks great.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Every great car has had flip up headlights. Enjoy


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

scottswatches said:


> Every great car has had flip up headlights. Enjoy


 Does that include the Triumph TR7 have had two of those


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bowie said:


> Does that include the Triumph TR7 have had two of those


 TR 8 surely has cred.










My mates got an almost identical mx Japanese import. It's done nearly 200,000 miles trouble free. I've done some service work on it over the years and cannot believe how cheap the parts are through the owner's club. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

bowie said:


> Does that include the Triumph TR7


 Aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggghhh !. Back in the day my mate traded in his MGBGT for a dog muck brown TR7, I seriously considered having him sectioned. I have a lady friend who has only recently sold her MX5 as in her words ' finding it a little tricky to extract myself from it '. Edna is 85 !.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

bowie said:


> Does that include the Triumph TR7 have had two of those


 Like every rule there are exceptions. Although I do clearly remember a gold TR7 near our house when I was young and the car looked cool (to a nine year old anyway. I have never driven one)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

scottswatches said:


> Like every rule there are exceptions. Although I do clearly remember a gold TR7 near our house when I was young and the car looked cool (to a nine year old anyway. I have never driven one)


 This was mine had to sell as son just past his test and could not drive no power steering. :huh:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice motor, been tempted a few times, but would probably go back down the MR2 route again as I've had a few in the past.


----------



## Woodrat (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice motor, love the Nardi steering wheel. I have a mk1 mx5 Harvard that I have owned for 4 years, just getting it ready for the mot and summer. It puts a smile on my face every time I drive it, hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

been to work on friday with it new s/s grill and clear side indcatiors on


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

lovely weather for the top off


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Now it needs the side reflectors changing for clear ones to match the side repeaters mate... :thumbs_up:

Just been looking at photos on my laptop for something else, and found a couple of my old Mk1 MX-5



















Great car, get in! :yahoo:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Found pics of my old MR2 as well, still thinking of getting another.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Teg62x said:


> Found pics of my old MR2 as well, still thinking of getting another.


 Oooh, I'll see your MR2, and raise you.... my old MR2:










:tongue:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

new hard top not the same colour and bling on wheels also rear lights and clear indicators reflectors, gold tip exhaust


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

bowie said:


>


 Always fancied a TR7 FHC. Lovely stuff.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Friend had a TR7 - not a bad thing really. I seem to recall it had a rotten webasto sunroof so he removed the fabric bit & made a metal panel which fit in the aperture - this could be removed & stored behind the seats if he fancied going topless. He sold it eventually but he says the worst thing about it was the switchgear which was rubbish & would fall apart regularly. I went in it a few times & thought it quite a nice car.

Here's my contribution to the pop up headlight debate. I agree that it's not the best looking car but it's great fun to drive - drove it yesterday - & is something a little bit different. I've toyed with selling it but it's probably only worth what I paid for it 8/9 years ago so I think I'll hold onto it for the forseeable


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

bowie said:


> new hard top not the same colour and bling on wheels also rear lights and clear indicators reflectors, gold tip exhausthttps://i.imgur.com/QcvClV8.jpg


 *ZOOM-ZOOM* ? Really? :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Boxbrownie said:


> *ZOOM-ZOOM* ? Really? :laugh:


 Er, what's wrong with "ZOOM-ZOOM"...?



:laughing2dw:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> *ZOOM-ZOOM* ? Really?


 AS you know zoom zoom was in the Mazda adverts whats yer problem fella :huh:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No I did not know........a bit of a stretch in the marketing department really


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Been for a drive to Sunderland today then down to somewhere near where we live and took some pic's


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Been on night shift this week did the last one last night up early and put the strut brace that I got from daughter for Christmas and the front slam panel on, the sun has been out today up here.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

All I've done to the SS1 this year is to charge the battery & start it when I got back from holiday (early January). I've barely looked at it since I'm afraid  Having said that the weather's been naff the last few days & I'm busy with other stuff at the moment anyway. If the weather picks up then it may get an airing this weekend as I've not that much on & I'm very much looking forward to driving it again :clap:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> Every great car has had flip up headlights. Enjoy


 Not necessarily. I had a Volvo 480 Turbo. Nothing great about that.


----------

